# La Pavoni pressure gauge



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi. I'm thinking about getting a Europiccola and have a (possibly dumb) question. Can you get a gauge to see the pressure your pulling the shot at? I see ones with gauges but they seem to show the tank pressure.

I've looked on here and see there is a pressure gauge mod, but what pressure does that display?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah

https://coffee-sensor.com/product/coffee-sensor-complete-set-pressure-gauge-and-adapter-for-la-pavoni-europiccola-ss304/


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Cuprajake i might be mistaken matey (please accept my apologies if i am) but i think @forshis after the "group-head" version; i think the bolt that goes vertically downwards from the lever into the group is "hollow" iirc so that a "gauge" can then be connected on top ergo :-



forsh said:


> ...Can you get a gauge to see the pressure your *pulling* the shot at?...


 the one in your link looks like the boiler one...my apologies if i'm wrong.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

This is the kit, it replaces the piston, shaft etc and mounts the gauge on top of that.

https://coffee-sensor.com/product/coffee-sensor-full-piston-pressure-kit-for-the-la-pavoni-europiccola-pre-millennium-and-millenium-machines/

The gauge that @Cuprajake shows is the right item but it's not a complete kit, you'd still need the other bits.


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

AndyDClements said:


> This is the kit, it replaces the piston, shaft etc and mounts the gauge on top of that.
> 
> https://coffee-sensor.com/product/coffee-sensor-full-piston-pressure-kit-for-the-la-pavoni-europiccola-pre-millennium-and-millenium-machines/
> 
> The gauge that @Cuprajake shows is the right item but it's not a complete kit, you'd still need the other bits.


 Thanks for this, have you any experience with it? Is it truly worth doing?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I've not done it. From what I've read, the best bang for buck "upgrade" is a temperature strip to help draw the shot at a consistent temperature. At around 1/20th of the price of this kit that's where I'd go first, don't know whether you've already done that.


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

AndyDClements said:


> I've not done it. From what I've read, the best bang for buck "upgrade" is a temperature strip to help draw the shot at a consistent temperature. At around 1/20th of the price of this kit that's where I'd go first, don't know whether you've already done that.


 I've not actually got a machine yet. Weighing up the europiccola / professional variants. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I have it. I really really like it. 
I got mine from @coffeechapwho might still have some around.

Get an LCD temp sensor, around £1.50 from eBay. The temp strips are pants and fade fast.

Get the Euro, the extra size of the professional isn't worth it in my opinion unless you are going to do 3-4 drinks on the bounce (which will be tough anyway due to temp stability)


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> I have it. I really really like it.
> I got mine from @coffeechapwho might still have some around.
> 
> Get an LCD temp sensor, around £1.50 from eBay. The temp strips are pants and fade fast.
> ...


 Hi Tom, thanks for the reply. Do you mean you have the La Pav Euro with the pressure mod?
What would be the issue with pulling 3-4 shots in a row? Does it get too hot? I would normally be pulling one maybe two at a time but might want to pull a couple more on very rare occasions.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

forsh said:


> Hi Tom, thanks for the reply. Do you mean you have the La Pav Euro with the pressure mod?
> What would be the issue with pulling 3-4 shots in a row? Does it get too hot? I would normally be pulling one maybe two at a time but might want to pull a couple more on very rare occasions.


 Yes I have the La Pav Euro with the pressure profiling kit on the group. 
I was more meaning in comparison to the professional, all you get is a larger boiler and moderate increase in steam power. The euro steam power is pretty impressive and can easily steam 2 capps worth, so I can't see a massive benefit to the professional unless you are doing lots of back to back drinks. As it would have to be de-pressurised to re-fill the boiler.

My euro is very heat stable as I have modded the water dipper and installed a heat sink on the group. So I could happily do 3-4 shots on the bounce, or until the euro needs it's boiler filled.

heres mine.


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Yes I have the La Pav Euro with the pressure profiling kit on the group.
> I was more meaning in comparison to the professional, all you get is a larger boiler and moderate increase in steam power. The euro steam power is pretty impressive and can easily steam 2 capps worth, so I can't see a massive benefit to the professional unless you are doing lots of back to back drinks. As it would have to be de-pressurised to re-fill the boiler.
> 
> My euro is very heat stable as I have modded the water dipper and installed a heat sink on the group. So I could happily do 3-4 shots on the bounce, or until the euro needs it's boiler filled.


 Ah that's just the information I needed. Thanks very much.


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Ah looks nice. What a lovely clear and clean coffee area.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

forsh said:


> Ah looks nice. What a lovely clear and clean coffee area.


 Thanks. 
If/when I get rid of that ugly Osmio it will look very nice! Simplicity is my aim!


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Thanks.
> If/when I get rid of that ugly Osmio it will look very nice! Simplicity is my aim!


 😬 I just use tap water.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

TomHughes said:


> Yes I have the La Pav Euro with the pressure profiling kit on the group.
> I was more meaning in comparison to the professional, all you get is a larger boiler and moderate increase in steam power. The euro steam power is pretty impressive and can easily steam 2 capps worth, so I can't see a massive benefit to the professional unless you are doing lots of back to back drinks. As it would have to be de-pressurised to re-fill the boiler.
> 
> My euro is very heat stable as I have modded the water dipper and installed a heat sink on the group. So I could happily do 3-4 shots on the bounce, or until the euro needs it's boiler filled.
> ...


Tom I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a euro - I'd like to have the same mods you have.

Am I right in thinking you have both boiler and brew pressure gauges?

Could you explain the water dipper mod and lastly I can't see a heat sink on that particular picture of am I missing it?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

kennyboy993 said:


> ...Could you explain the *water dipper mod* and lastly I can't see a heat sink on that particular picture of am I missing it?


 +1 ☝ curiosity more than anything....i always thought the heat-sink for these was a "many-pointed-star" cylindrical in shape that wrapped around the group/head...unless there is a newer version of a heat-sink for these....i'll guestimate that the picture was taken without it fitted.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> Tom I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a euro - I'd like to have the same mods you have.
> 
> Am I right in thinking you have both boiler and brew pressure gauges?
> 
> Could you explain the water dipper mod and lastly I can't see a heat sink on that particular picture of am I missing it?


 Hi mate,

Yes boiler and brew pressure gauge, I decided I wanted to go all out, I like the boiler gauge just as a guide, but it's not essential.

I have a pre-mill model, with the 2 switches. so I have 2 elements. These models had a steam headed grouphead, where the hole inside was open to the top of the group and steam would go in and heat the group. This made the group temp very very hot and quite unstable. 
So I did the dipper mod, which essentially blocks the hole and allows the group to be heated by water, it wasn't hard and I think essential to a pre-mill machine to make it more heat stable. The cost was a £5 plug and a bit of time!

I also have the ims screen and basket, I wouldn't recommend these, I don't think they made any difference and if anything the IMS basket it a pig to dial in. 
I have a bottomless PF with a basket in which takes 15-18g, perfect, get this.

Yes the heat sink is missing, mine is so good at regulating temp I have to install only half touching the group. Otherwise it cools too much. 
It's an LED one I got from china. I still have one around I might sell. I'll find a pic of it.

Which year are you looking at?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Superb, thanks pal

I hadn't really thought of year - I probably would buy new, is that a bad idea?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> Superb, thanks pal
> 
> I hadn't really thought of year - I probably would buy new, is that a bad idea?


 No I don't think so, although others who know the newer machines will know more!

Its more things like the dipper mod aren't required on the newer models.

The newer ones have the wider basket, which I think is probably a positive, although not much wider I think the 49mm basket does make things tougher sometimes on the channeling front.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@kennyboy993 - I got a mint condition post millennium chrome based Europiccola for £315 from CoffeeChap that has now been upgraded. Brass piston is more durable and the plastic sleeve help prevent overheating.

  

Brand new one from a reputable shop would be £550-600. No downside to buying new apart from price. I prefer the bigger 51mm group rather then the older 49mm. As Tom mentioned the older style 49mm run really hot out the box without some modifications.

They are hardy little things though, normally just need a pack of new seals.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks chaps, good info. Wow that looks beautiful northern - is the brass piston a good idea also?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@kennyboy993 - Thanks!

All of the modern ones should have a brass piston if I understand it correctly, there were a few years which had plastic sleeve and plastic piston. They had problems with warping, embrittlement and coming unscrewed during use.

Most people would have swapped them out at a later point as they are likely to have failed by now or annoyed them to the point of replacement.

https://www.home-barista.com/levers/la-pavoni-piston-pros-cons-of-brass-vs-plastic-t13043.html


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @kennyboy993 - I got a mint condition post millennium chrome based Europiccola for £315 from CoffeeChap that has now been upgraded. Brass piston is more durable and the plastic sleeve help prevent overheating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want that chrome base!


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

thanks all for the comments. Still undecided between the La Pav Euro and the other usual contenders, but I won't talk about those here cos they aren't lever machines.

😳


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

@TomHughes could you give some more info on how you set up the temp probe?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Riz said:


> @TomHughes could you give some more info on how you set up the temp probe?


 Yep. I got an lcd one and removed the metal sheath carefully to expose the diode. Then I secured this to the group with a cable tie and some thermal paste. I'll post a pic up later


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Riz there is a post iirc that shows this, i can't find it at the moment...but Tom's piccies will show you how it's done.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Gents I think I'm gonna get one of the restored LPs from coffee-sensor and maybe some extra kit added.

They look beautiful and very well restored.

Any reason why this might be a bad idea?


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

kennyboy993 said:


> Gents I think I'm gonna get one of the restored LPs from coffee-sensor and maybe some extra kit added.
> 
> They look beautiful and very well restored.
> 
> Any reason why this might be a bad idea?


 Not sure about a 'bad idea' but in my seemingly infinite feedback loop of machine searching whilst I save I have added up a few options, including new La Pavoni Euros and Pros with the pressure gauge kit. The Espresso Shop would currently come in at £739 and £865 respectively. It is frustrating that you have spend that much just to add a pressure gauge even from new.

Looking at the prices on coffee-sensor for the sold refurbed ones, I guess it is a case of whether you are willing/ wanting to pay that much for an older machine - albeit refurbed to a very high quality and possibly as good as new. You're paying the premium for the workmanship that's gone in to the refurb.

I can't see the wood for the trees at the moment, so this might all be very unhelpful, but maybe not...


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> Gents I think I'm gonna get one of the restored LPs from coffee-sensor and maybe some extra kit added.
> 
> They look beautiful and very well restored.
> 
> Any reason why this might be a bad idea?


 They look really nice but they're not cheap, €1100 for a refurbished Pro seems a bit nuts to me. My collection of Pavonis look like a good investment, who needs Bitcoin.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks boys yes they do look steep though beautifully restored and upgraded perhaps.

I'm going the euro is going to be more like 800 euros.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks boys yes they do look steep though beautifully restored and upgraded perhaps.
> 
> I'm going the euro is going to be more like 800 euros.


 I know nothing about this machine or seller, it's just an example https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Pavoni-Machine-Coffee-With-Pump-Express-Europiccola-Luxury-Chrome/324480992599?hash=item4b8c930557:gdwAAOSwdw1gIuK~

You should be able to get a really nice Euro for less than £280. If you want to add the gauges it should be fairly easy to do and coffe-sensor are selling the profiling kit €190 and the pressure gauge €35 so you can have the same set up for less than £500. They are selling you a straight out of the box ready to use and very nice machine for £702.

My first Pavoni I bought secondhand and paid Ferrari's to service it as I was a bit nervous doing it myself but I've since rebuilt a few and done numerous services. They really are easy machines to work on and if you do buy one you will eventually service it yourself.


----------



## MRH1962 (Feb 1, 2021)

@TomHughesdid you upload a picture of the temp probe as I can't find it, if not would you mind when you have chance? Cheers


----------

